# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  EZ-Robot Developer Kit, EZ-Robot Inc., Calgary, Alberta, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - EZ-Robot Inc.

ez-robot.com/store/p11/developer-kit.html

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Helping Hand 

Published on Nov 27, 2014




> The clip'n'play ezrobot kit gives you the power to build any robot... Even one that feeds you!
> 
> This robot was clipped together to feed disabled, elderly or paralyzed individuals. If you could build a robot, what would it do? Tell us: http://www.ez-robot.com/robotidea

----------


## Airicist

Elvia, EZ-Robot powered android

----------

